# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Clazio, smart speaker, Pan Ocean (HK) Technology Co., LTD, Newark, Delaware, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@clazio3509

facebook.com/ClazioSpeaker

twitter.com/Clazio_speaker

"Spark: Hi-Fi Smart Speaker & FHD Entertainment Hub" on Indiegogo

"Clazio: Alexa & Android Touchscreen Smart Speaker" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Clazio: Alexa & Android Smart Speaker

Published on Feb 28, 2017




> The first 3-in-1 Android wireless touchscreen speaker with voice control. It has 2 5-watt speakers, superb audio quality for Internet radio, plus Bluetooth and Wi-Fi functionality. Works with Alexa & OK Google.

----------


## Airicist

Spark: Hi-Fi Smart Speaker & 2K Full HD Touchscreen

Published on Sep 26, 2017




> Spark is a powerful speaker that sounds amazing, adapts to wherever it’s playing and, together with streaming services, gives you instant high quality access to all online video and audio content. Plus, with Spark's compatibility with Alexa and OK Google, you have on-demand voice assistance.

----------

